#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-07-06
<az7> chat night!
<kwadroke> pretty quiet in here
<az7> looks like it
<kwadroke> we it tonight?
<az7> good question?
<kwadroke> guess so
<kwadroke> got some lurkers, but looks like we're the only active ones
<kwadroke> well, I'm kinda active :)
<az7> only slightly active
<Ahmuck> ya!
<az7> YES !
<kwadroke> got someone else
<kwadroke> so what's everyone up to?
<az7> not so much
<kwadroke> not a whole lot here either
<Ahmuck> just waiting for weather
<kwadroke> we're out of weather
<kwadroke> ran out
<kwadroke> it's on backorder
<Ahmuck> heh
<Ahmuck> ur to dry?
<kwadroke> they shipped us heat instead
<kwadroke> pretty dry
<Ahmuck> same here. cracks in the ground a quarter size wide
<Ahmuck> "size of a quarter"
<kwadroke> not quite that dry here
<kwadroke> would anyone be interested in a Gaming LiveDVD?
<kwadroke> I'm thinking about working on one again
<az7> sure?
<kwadroke> mostly to be used for lan parties
<kwadroke> fps's, 3ps's, racing games, etc
<kwadroke> I did one before, but didn't distribute it much
<kwadroke> there's one based on Arch, but Arch can be a pain
<kwadroke> I'm wanting to do a Linux LAN party sometime in the future
<kwadroke> if there's enough interest that is
<kwadroke> may make it a online event
<az7> that'd be pretty sweet
<kwadroke> checking out mumble for it right now
<kwadroke> has anyone used mumble?
<az7> haven't actually, sorry
<az7> just the humble indie bundle (speaking of linux games)
<kwadroke> It's like Ventrillo/TeamSpeak. may include some of the FLOSS games from HIB on the DVD
<az7> ah, gotcha
<kwadroke> mumble.sourceforge.net
<kwadroke> http://mumble.sourceforge.net
<kwadroke> talk to you guys later. time for bed.
<Ahmuck> back today, finally, and awake !
<kwadroke> I'm back, just not awake
<kwadroke> :P
<Ahmuck> heh, a good cup of copy coffee fixed me.
<kwadroke> I wish I was asleep anyway
<Ahmuck> how's things going?  looks like i'll be in AR soon :)
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-07-07
<kwadroke> Interesting, LUGRadio just came out with a new episode
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-07-04
<TommyT> here now
<TommyT> I suppose you are wondering why I called this meeting.
<TommyT> I see NOTHING in the logs for weeks. I'm still not even seeing this, so either there's a delay or the ubuntulog bot is down.
<TommyT> I tried talking to the bot and it didn't respond. I thought it used to at least say "Hey I'm a bot" or something.
<JonathanD> Hey TommyT
<TommyT> howdy
<TommyT> I was just checking the logs. REALLY quiet
<TommyT> TOO quiet
<TommyT> OK now I see the logs. I guess NOBODY has been here much over the past month. I've been having a little chat with ChanServ. r2d2rogers is the "founder" of the channel so I will try to come back when he's around.
<TommyT> good night!
#ubuntu-us-ar 2014-07-03
<chrsitan1262> Hi
